# "Pit" - Normal Ball Python



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my normal Ball Python born in 06/2010. This girl (I'm not sure of it), just gets me out of my mind! It's a horrible feeder... only weighs 455gr. And have been for 9 months in a row without eat ANYTHING... I have already force feed it and the last try, was use live bacteria yougurt that had an excellent result! The live bacteria yougurt made it eat a few weeks in a row and then it stopped again (maybe 'cause de winter).

(Photos in chronological order with the terrariums wich has passed by):


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 17, 2012)

Erm I don't mean to be a kill joy but why isn't that light fixture protected by a cage?

Edit: Beautiful python BTW.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome royal
nice patterns thanks for sharing


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Because that light fixture doesn't heat... 


But I've joint the light fixture with another, and more effective, way. Now, the snake can't climb the light.


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 17, 2012)

Mate, I feel your pain. I have 2 Royals at home that will not eat. One has had one meal and the other nothing in three months now. Just keep an eye on them, weigh them and try again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 17, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> Mate, I feel your pain. I have 2 Royals at home that will not eat. One has had one meal and the other nothing in three months now. Just keep an eye on them, weigh them and try again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Every month I make a full checkup on him. Mainly on weight.


----------

